# 457 new streamlined process by VIC - pathways to get quick PR



## rajsmart86 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi all,

I have just gone through latest news on above topic. Please refer below link for details:

liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/about-us/news/2013/streamlined-pathway-to-victorian-state-nomination

Only point I got confussed is about IELTS requirement. Does it mean 6 in each section is ok if you good with other criteria.

Can someone guide me on this ??
So that I can go ahead with other stuff....


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes Victoria only require a 6 in IELTS but you may still need higher depending on iff your occupation requires it or if you need points.


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

I applied for 261311(analyst progrmr) with past 2yrs in melbourne and with ielts 6.

Got vic SS approved.

TIA


----------



## aarush (Sep 5, 2013)

mini2ran said:


> I applied for 261311(analyst progrmr) with past 2yrs in melbourne and with ielts 6.
> 
> Got vic SS approved.
> 
> TIA


Hi All,

anybody can clarify whether I am eligible for Victoria SS under 457 streamlined process or not? my details are as below:

I got the ACS assessment letter for the occupation code : 262111(
Database Administrator) and I got 6 and above in all 4 modules of IELTS. got 60 points without adding SS points.
also I am in Australia Working on 457 VISA from past 1.5 yrs in South Australia. My company also registered and running business in Victoria state as well.

Let me know if you need any more details.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

Is your employer going to transfer you to that office?


----------



## aarush (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, my employer will transfer if I opt for that.


----------



## aarush (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi Shel,

Can you please let me know whether I am eligible to apply on 457 streamline process of Vicotoria state nomination or not?


----------



## psuresh0207 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi All,

Can you please help me if i am eligible to apply on 457 streamline process of Victoria state? 

I got the ACS Assessment for the code 261313. I have 7 and above in all modules of IELTS and have 60 points and applied for 189 recently. I was in melbourne for 1 year 2 months and came back in April. I might again go back to Melb by 2014 end. 

Let me know if you need more details.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2013)

Not unless you are employed in Victoria on a 457. Why would they sponsor you if you are in another state?


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

That's the problem with 457 visa. Either you have a job offer with in that sponsoring state or your current state sponsor your occupation it's hard/no chance to get your state sponsorship approved.


----------



## aarush (Sep 5, 2013)

My occupation is in offlist in SA. only option for me is Victoria


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

aarush said:


> My occupation is in offlist in SA. only option for me is Victoria


Well coming to the off-list occupations I've checked the off-list occupations and I couldn't find yours in there (261313). I've used this link below:-

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data


But you've got 2 options :

1. Ask your employer to transfer you to Vic and once you transferred then you can go ahead with your process.

OR

2. Leave Australia and lodge your application from overseas so as to qualify for the state sponsorship criteria.

Unfortunately you have no shortcuts .


----------



## aarush (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi 

This is Aarush not psureshr(in between he replied to this thread )....my occupation code : 262111 which is there in offlist of SA.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

aarush said:


> Hi
> 
> This is Aarush not psureshr(in between he replied to this thread )....my occupation code : 262111 which is there in offlist of SA.


Oops...it was my wrong.

Well, coming to the off-list occupations have you had a chance to read the criteria to be considered yourself under this?

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/node/104


----------



## aarush (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes...I gone through that link.

I had few doubts in that.....

1. Field of study in SA ---> I didn't studied in SA

Immigration SA is able to offer a limited number of nominations for occupations that appear on the Off-list section of the State Nominated Occupation List (SNOL). Planning levels apply to all Off-list occupations and availability is subject to change.

The off-list policy acknowledges the commitment made by qualified skilled graduates who reside and work in SA. Off-list nomination will be considered on a case by case basis.


"Applicants must have a positive Skills Assessment in their nominated occupation and field of study in South Australia."

If any of the applicant’s studies were undertaken outside of South Australia, a minimum of 50% of their qualification must have been completed in South Australia.

under English Language:

9.5 If an applicant for an occupation requiring registration to practice in SA is already registered and working in South Australia but does not meet the listed English requirements in the State Nominated Occupation List (SNOL) for the 2012-13 program year state nomination may be available if the applicant meets all other criteria. Note: A date valid IELTS test result is still required to be submitted and must meet the minimum requirement of 6.0 in each band.


I think they will consider my IELTS score because I got 6 and above in all 4 modules.

only thing is study in Australia  ... If you have any idea on this? Please guide me.


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

aarush said:


> Yes...I gone through that link.
> 
> I had few doubts in that.....
> 
> ...


After reading the content according to my understanding it's only for international students who studied within SA not for others. . May be seniors could shed some light on this.

Rgrds,


----------



## mini2ran (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi all,
457 streamline ss for victoria has been closed from august.. My friend applied in sep got rejected with same msg.
Check once with victoria skilled group team before applying.

Correct me if i am wrong.

-Mini2ran


----------



## lkorniadi (Sep 17, 2013)

Is 457 streamlines for Vic SS still require ACS assessment?


----------



## lkorniadi (Sep 17, 2013)

Silly me.. off-course Vic SS still require ACS. So, I have to wait for ACS assessment for submiting SS. Thanks all.


----------



## pinky_84 (Sep 7, 2014)

*457 to PR - Need SS 5 points*

Hello Everyone,

My name is Asma from Karachi, Pakistan. I came in Australia on 457 visa. I have been working for 4 months now. Wanted to know if I can apply for Victorian SS after 6 months of my employment? Also, mentioned in below link that if I have 6 months of experience I can apply even if I have 6 bands in IELTS(which I have) and just need 5 more points to make it 60 so need SS 5 points? I have total 4 years of experience in my nominated skill (Business Analyst). I have previous experience of working as QA Analyst and Programmer Analyst so overall 8 years. Job responsibilities were of a Business Analyst, not sure if they will count the 8 years experience? Also, what's the minimum experience requirement? 

ANZSCO code = 261111 - ICT Business Analyst

Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

pinky_84 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My name is Asma from Karachi, Pakistan. I came in Australia on 457 visa. I have been working for 4 months now. Wanted to know if I can apply for Victorian SS after 6 months of my employment? Also, mentioned in below link that if I have 6 months of experience I can apply even if I have 6 bands in IELTS(which I have) and just need 5 more points to make it 60 so need SS 5 points? I have total 4 years of experience in my nominated skill (Business Analyst). I have previous experience of working as QA Analyst and Programmer Analyst so overall 8 years. Job responsibilities were of a Business Analyst, not sure if they will count the 8 years experience? Also, what's the minimum experience requirement?
> 
> ...


You can't apply for 457 streamlined pathway with 6 months of experience in Victoria. But you can apply for vic sponsorship w/o streamlined pathway. For vic SS, you'll need 7 in each band. If you apply via streamlined pathway, you can apply with 6 in IELTS.


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

*457 Streamlined pathway*



mini2ran said:


> I applied for 261311(analyst progrmr) with past 2yrs in melbourne and with ielts 6.
> 
> Got vic SS approved.
> 
> TIA


Hi,
I am in a similar situation. I have been in Melbourne for two years now.
After ACS deduction I only have 3 years of experience left. However, my total experience is 8.5 years till date.
My total points are as follows
Age - 30
Qualification - 15
Vic SS - 5
Local exp - 5

I have have not scored 7 in all IELTS bands (6.5 in writing).
This makes the total points 55. If I consider my total exp(8.5 yrs), I can count extra 5 or 10 points which adds upto to 60.

Do you think I am eligible to apply for Vic SS?

Please suggest.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

beautiful-life said:


> Hi,
> I am in a similar situation. I have been in Melbourne for two years now.
> After ACS deduction I only have 3 years of experience left. However, my total experience is 8.5 years till date.
> My total points are as follows
> ...


Apply for SS and it will be approved in max 3 days. i got SS appoved in Nov under 457 pathway.


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Apply for SS and it will be approved in max 3 days. i got SS appoved in Nov under 457 pathway.


Hi Danav Singh,

Congratulations on your SS approval.

Based on the website I do not possess 60 points to be eligible for state nomination.
I have 50 points and with 5 points from SS I get 55.

However, I have an IELTS score of 6 and above, but not 7 in all.

I have been in Melbourne for 1.5 years now. Do you think I can apply for SS now or get IELTS score of 7 in all and then apply?

Any help in this regard is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

beautiful-life said:


> Hi Danav Singh,
> 
> Congratulations on your SS approval.
> 
> ...


No..you need 55 points to get nomination. IELTS 6 is fine for SS for 457 applicants but you need 55 points. Try PTE and try to get 10 points from there.


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> No..you need 55 points to get nomination. IELTS 6 is fine for SS for 457 applicants but you need 55 points. Try PTE and try to get 10 points from there.


Thank you. I will attempt IELTS again this month and try to score 7 in all.


----------



## timbuktoo (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi, I applied for VIC SS under streamlined pathway on 10 Mar. Please note that my 457 was expired last year in sep 2014 and now i am in India. VIC website says, eligible applicant must have worked one of the last 3 yrs in VIC and have min of 6 in each band. I worked in Vic ( Apr 2011 to Sep 2013). Also my IELTS score is NOT 7 in all ( 6.5W). Can anyome confirm if I am eligible for VIC SS under streamlined pathway ? Also, I have not received any ack from VIC.


----------



## PRAUS (Feb 6, 2015)

*Vic ss*

Hi,

Need expert advice here 

I would like to opt for VIC SS.

I am in Melbourne on a 457 visa for last 1.5 years. My occupation as per 457 is ICT Project Manager. My ACS is based as per ICT Business Analyst. In this scenario can I go for a streamlined pathway?

Also, is occupation ceiling applicable for SS. Have seen conflicting views on the immi site.

Pl guide.

Cheers


----------



## artiste (Jul 24, 2012)

hi, i have just submitted an online application for vic ss. i have 55 points so i need sponsorship to get 60pts. im currently on 457 working in victoria for more than a year now under Developer Programmer job and i read that i am eligible for the streamline pathway. is the online form the same for streamline and non streamline applications? i just added the additional documents they need for streamline. is that correct?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

PRAUS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need expert advice here
> 
> ...


Definately you can go for streamlined pathway. It took me just 3 days to get SS approved. So VIC streamlined process is very fast and success rate is almost 100%.

There is no occupation ceiling on SS.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

artiste said:


> hi, i have just submitted an online application for vic ss. i have 55 points so i need sponsorship to get 60pts. im currently on 457 working in victoria for more than a year now under Developer Programmer job and i read that i am eligible for the streamline pathway. is the online form the same for streamline and non streamline applications? i just added the additional documents they need for streamline. is that correct?


Yes, that's right. Additional docs includes employer confirmation form, copy of 457 visa.


----------



## PRAUS (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi Danav,

Just to confirm. Is is not mandatory to be in the same nomination as mentioned in the 457 visa? My current 457 is of a ICT Project Manager while my ACS is that of a Business Analyst and I want to opt for VIS SS under BA nomination?
Pl advise


----------



## PRAUS (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi Danav,

Wanted to mention here; my ACS is done only for my experience and my Points only assessment for my qualification is pending with vetassess. Reason being my qualification BCom, MBA is non ICT and hence I am getting it done through VETASSESS.

Pl advise if i need to wait for the VETASSESS outcome also and only then apply or I can go ahead and apply for VIC SS streamlined pathway


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

PRAUS said:


> Hi Danav,
> 
> Just to confirm. Is is not mandatory to be in the same nomination as mentioned in the 457 visa? My current 457 is of a ICT Project Manager while my ACS is that of a Business Analyst and I want to opt for VIS SS under BA nomination?
> Pl advise


Both are independent of each other. No one will ask or check your 457 nominated occupation . So pick the occupation which is best suited for you now...


----------



## PRAUS (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for the prompt response Danav,

Pl advise on below as well;

Hi Danav,

Wanted to mention here; my ACS is done only for my experience and my Points only assessment for my qualification is pending with vetassess. Reason being my qualification BCom, MBA is non ICT and hence I am getting it done through VETASSESS.

Pl advise if i need to wait for the VETASSESS outcome also and only then apply or I can go ahead and apply for VIC SS streamlined pathway


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

PRAUS said:


> Thanks for the prompt response Danav,
> 
> Pl advise on below as well;
> 
> ...


I think VIC don't actually calculate your points. They look at overall profile. ACS result should be good enough for now. As per my experience SS streamlined pathway process is a cakewalk if you can provide current VIC employer reference and couple of other docs to prove your employbility....

If everything is fine then you will get invitation in 3-4 days and then you will have 4 months to lodge EOI. I suggest you not to update your EOI TRN to VIC until you get your VETASSES result else you have to lodge visa within 2 months.


----------



## PRAUS (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi Danav,

Would you be able to help with a clarification here. When i applied for the VIC SS, the form had no option to be considered for a streamlined pathway.

I uploaded a copy of my current 457 approval letter as an additional document

How do we let them know that the application needs to be considered under streamlined pathway?

Thanks for your response in advance.

Cheers


----------



## artiste (Jul 24, 2012)

PRAUS said:


> Hi Danav,
> 
> Would you be able to help with a clarification here. When i applied for the VIC SS, the form had no option to be considered for a streamlined pathway.
> 
> ...


It's what I did on my application, i just added the grant letter. I got approval in 5 days.


----------



## PRAUS (Feb 6, 2015)

artiste said:


> It's what I did on my application, i just added the grant letter. I got approval in 5 days.



Hey Artiste,

Thats great news!

Let me see what happens in my case. keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

beautiful-life said:


> Thank you. I will attempt IELTS again this month and try to score 7 in all.


Hi,

I got sufficient points now and applied for Vic SS today. Since I have been working here for the last 2 years I am eligible for the Streamlined Pathway.
After submitting the application I realized that I did not upload my 457 visa.
However, I have uploaded all other documents.
Will this be an issue or Vic will understand after looking at my other documents and consider this for Streamlined pathway?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## PRAUS (Feb 6, 2015)

beautiful-life said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got sufficient points now and applied for Vic SS today. Since I have been working here for the last 2 years I am eligible for the Streamlined Pathway.
> After submitting the application I realized that I did not upload my 457 visa.
> ...


Hi,

Yes. you are eligible for the streamlined pathway. Pl also upload your 457 visa. YOu also need to upload documents(employer contract, last 1-2 months pay slips) if not done already.

Cheers


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

PRAUS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes. you are eligible for the streamlined pathway. Pl also upload your 457 visa. YOu also need to upload documents(employer contract, last 1-2 months pay slips) if not done already.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Praus,
Thanks for the swift reply.
I have already submitted my Vic nomination application.
Last evening I sent them an email attaching my 457 visa. This morning they ack me with a further communication ref number.

However, I did not upload any payslips along with my application as this was no where mentioned in their website. Do you think I should still go ahead and email these to them?

Any idea how long it will take for a nomination to be approved in the Streamlined pathway?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## PRAUS (Feb 6, 2015)

beautiful-life said:


> Hi Praus,
> Thanks for the swift reply.
> I have already submitted my Vic nomination application.
> Last evening I sent them an email attaching my 457 visa. This morning they ack me with a further communication ref number.
> ...


Hi, My suggestion would be to upload/email them. The employment contract and the payslips will reinforce the fact that you are in Victoria.

Ideally the nomination approval should not take more than 3-4 days. 

Cheers


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

PRAUS said:


> Hi, My suggestion would be to upload/email them. The employment contract and the payslips will reinforce the fact that you are in Victoria.
> 
> Ideally the nomination approval should not take more than 3-4 days.
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

I am happy to let you know that I received the nomination and also got an invitation to apply. Yes, it all happened in a day 
Thanks for your suggestions and support.

Good luck.


----------



## Simbha (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi,
Kindly let me know, whether I am eligible for "Streamlined pathway to Victorian state nomination under 457"?

I am working in Victoria for past 6months under 457, secured 6 in IELTS all sections.


----------



## Tirumalsatya (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi,
Please confirm me, If we are going through 457 Streamlined pathway for code 261311, do we need to do ACS or its not necessary?


----------



## mesmarizers (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi,

I have received an invitation to apply for Vic SS on Oct 29th 2015. I am currently in Melbourne working for my employer since 2 months.

I was wondering what happens if, I apply for SS today and discovered a month later that my work in Australia was completed and my employers asked me to return back.

Should that be the case, will my application be rejected as I am not in Victoria anymore when the CO picks-up my application and do not have a valid 457 ?

Cheers


----------



## rameshbestha (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi All,

Need help 

Applied for VIC SS through Streamline process 4 weeks back and still waiting for results.
Last week got acknowledge like this 

Thank you for the information you sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is SS-XXXXXXX. The nominated occupation is 261314 Software Tester
The application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. This process may take up to twelve weeks and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period.
....................

Not sure where it went wrong in my application 

Total exp : 10 years 
In Melbourne : Jan - 2011 to Oct- 2012 and Oct-2015 to till date. 
English 6+ in all 

Attached Current VISA, Current employment details & confirmation of Employment letter 
Please suggest me can I enquire for status or is there any document I need to attach to the application.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

rameshbestha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need help
> 
> ...


Have you done any research before applying for streamlined 457 visa? The eligibility is "to work in victoria for atleast 1 year in last 3 years"....so if you applied in last 1 month then your previous experience of 2011-2012 is outside that 3 years period. In short you are not eligible for streamlined process until October 2016.

I got mine in 1 day so obviously they haven't considered your application for steamlined process but this wont affect your chances at all. You will still get the nomination as you had in the past worked in victoria and currently have a job. Only thing is it may take some time.


----------



## rameshbestha (Jan 16, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Have you done any research before applying for streamlined 457 visa? The eligibility is "to work in victoria for atleast 1 year in last 3 years"....so if you applied in last 1 month then your previous experience of 2011-2012 is outside that 3 years period. In short you are not eligible for streamlined process until October 2016.
> 
> I got mine in 1 day so obviously they haven't considered your application for steamlined process but this wont affect your chances at all. You will still get the nomination as you had in the past worked in victoria and currently have a job. Only thing is it may take some time.


Hi Dhavan,

Thanks for your reply. I think this is what happened in my case. Lets hope the best.


----------



## ramnik (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi Ramesh,

Any udpate ? I also applied in April first week and in melbourne for last 11 months. Waiting for invite.


----------



## rameshbestha (Jan 16, 2014)

ramnik said:


> Hi Ramesh,
> 
> Any udpate ? I also applied in April first week and in melbourne for last 11 months. Waiting for invite.


Hi ramnik,

No still waiting.


----------



## ramnik (Aug 7, 2015)

Not sure what they doing ....


----------



## ykz (May 18, 2016)

Danav_Singh said:


> Have you done any research before applying for streamlined 457 visa? The eligibility is "to work in victoria for atleast 1 year in last 3 years"....so if you applied in last 1 month then your previous experience of 2011-2012 is outside that 3 years period. In short you are not eligible for streamlined process until October 2016.
> 
> I got mine in 1 day so obviously they haven't considered your application for steamlined process but this wont affect your chances at all. You will still get the nomination as you had in the past worked in victoria and currently have a job. Only thing is it may take some time.


Hi Danav,

I applied for VIC SS last month April second week (261311) and waiting for result.I am going to complete my 12 months in Melbourne mid next month.
Should i reapply again a new application after in case i dont receive the outcome by that time or after that my same application will be considered under streamline pathway.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## ramnik (Aug 7, 2015)

rameshbestha said:


> Hi ramnik,
> 
> No still waiting.


Hi Ramesh,

Any update ? 

I am still waiting.


----------



## nareshsh (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Ramesh / Ram,

Any update on your invites? Have you guys got invitation ?

Thanks,
Naresh


----------



## ramnik (Aug 7, 2015)

nareshsh said:


> Hi Ramesh / Ram,
> 
> Any update on your invites? Have you guys got invitation ?
> 
> ...


No mate ,

Nothing .. Note sure what they are doing. Have you applied under Streamlined or after 6 months in Melbourne.

When you applied ? 

Ramesh,

Have you got any update ?


----------



## nareshsh (Jun 8, 2016)

I applied on 23rd May. 6 months in Melbourne so not streamline pathway...

Waiting for their response.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

has anyone got invite .. i have applied under streamlined.. have got PhD from Cambridge so eligible for that. Its been 2 weeks now but no news... are you guys contacting VIC


----------



## kidu.nexus (Dec 13, 2015)

waiting now.. will the clock start for streamlined process from day of submission or day of acknowledgement ? 

no acknowledgement yet. nearing 3 weeks. 
will wait...


----------



## rameshbestha (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi Mates,

Sorry for delay response. I got the invite on 06/07/2017 exactly after 12 weeks. Lodged the VISA application on 18/07/2016. Indian PCC is pending .


----------



## Oz16 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi,

We are planning to apply for Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa for VIC. We have done our skills assessment
and found suitable for migration under 261112 (Systems Analyst) of the ANZSCO Code. 

The primary applicant worked in victoria in his nominated skills through subclass 457 visa from Dec-2013 - Mar/15 (1yrs 3mths). However his subclass 457 visa which was
granted on 08 November 2013 got cancelled on 08 July 2015. Currently the primary applicant is working in india in the same nominated skills.

Also he has got an English language test with PTE score of 6.0 in each module.

Met other state nomination eligibility requirement with respect to age/exp/qualification and have required points of 60.

Are we eligible to apply for Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa through 457 pathway?


Thanks in Advance.


----------



## avilashparida90 (Sep 6, 2017)

*457 to PR*

Hi everyone,

I am just confused about Victoria SS streamlined path(457 to pr)

I have been working in melbourne for last 8 months under deputation. Have got 65 + in all modules of PTE and positive skills assessment (4yrs 2 months total, ACS exp - 2 years2months). I have my 457 granted on 17 August,2016
Points as of now:- 65 + 5 (SS , if granted)

Can anyone let me know if i can apply for streamlined process to get nomination from state?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Goutham00 (May 4, 2018)

*457 - Timeline*

Hi,

I have applied for SS in Vic for software testing 261314.
Have score as IELTS 6.0 in all the 4.
I understand the State nomination will be completed within 2 weeks. Can someone please advise how long will take to get the PR invite. Thanks.


----------



## vinoth27 (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi,

Have you recieved the Nomination?


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

Goutham00 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for SS in Vic for software testing 261314.
> Have score as IELTS 6.0 in all the 4.
> I understand the State nomination will be completed within 2 weeks. Can someone please advise how long will take to get the PR invite. Thanks.


Hi Goutham 
Have you received the nomination?
can you update us the timelines ?


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

vinoth27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you recieved the Nomination?


Any update from you Vinoth ?


----------

